# Sidemount - Walk around to trap the arm



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

My opponent makes the mistake of letting his elbow get above my hips.




I place my right hand on the floor outside his hips to prevent him from spinning and begin to walk around him keeping my weight on his arm to fold it across him.



As I near the end of the walkaround I secure his hand with my right, still keeping my weight on it.



And reach under his head to grab his wrist with my left.



From here I can hit him, go to armbars, arm triangles, try to take his back and a few other nasties.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2006)

We get into this a different way usually, but it's still nice to be there! We tend to choke until the person tries to roll out of it, then take the arm to get basically the same position. Often we get it with a up-on-one-knee mount.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Good move to teach them not to extend that arm.


----------

